# Hickory Availability in Ontario



## mr bonejangles (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello, not sure how many Canadian members we have here, I am wondering if anyone can recommend somewhere to get Hickory wood in Ontario

Preferably around Toronto Ontario please


----------



## zeeker (Mar 30, 2010)

You might try Marc's Quality Firewood.
351 Dundas St E Oakville 
Tel 905-257-6366

He might has some Hickory for you...


----------



## eatapedia (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey there Mr Bonejangles,

In the Ottawa area, I hit up the fine folks at Capital City BBQ http://www.bbqing.com and they stock hickory pellets.

Good luck!


----------



## mr bonejangles (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks I will try that, if not at least he will probably have an idea who could help me!!


----------



## guymistery (Mar 30, 2010)

Just before winter Van Beeks, has Hickory, Apple and Oak firewood. I don't think they have any now, but they can order it it for you.

http://www.vanbeeks.com/firewood.aspx


----------

